# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Straie,hoe gaat het weg?

## natasha

Heey, 
Ik heb op mijn bovenbeen en op mijn borsten straie zitten. Op mijn borsten gaat nu weg, en is bijna ontzichtbaar geworden, maar op mijn bovenbenen gaat het maar niet weg! Ik schaam me dood, want ik zit in 4vwo en ga binnenkort met klassenuitje zwemmen! Niet alleen hierom maar ook gewoon, voor mezelf, wil ik er graag vanaf komen. Ik vind mezelf gewoon heel lelijk zo. 
Weet iemand hoe ik ervanaf kom?
xx Natasha

----------


## mibo

heyy!
helaas gaat dat nooit meer helemaal weg, het kan wel lichter van kleur worden. maar meid 1 ding is zeker...........als je gaat zwemmen met school dan zal jij zien dat je zekers niet de enigste bent!!!!!!!!
groetjes bon

----------


## Nora

Je kunt er van alles opsmeren wat er bij de drogist te koop is tegen straie. Bij mij heeft het alleen nooit echt geholpen. Het is wellicht iets lichter qua kleur geworden, maar niet verdwenen. Er zijn maar weinig meiden die het niet hebben. Zelf vind je het niet mooi en zie je steeds weer. Maar geloof me, er is er niet 1 die erop let en het ziet totdat je erover begint. Want je moet iemand echt van topt tot teen grondig bekijken wil je straie zien. Succes ermee met zwemmen. Hopelijk maakt ons verhaal je iets zekerder ook al kun je het niet weghalen. En hoe ouder je wordt, hoe meer je je eigen lichaam accepteert en vrede mee hebt. Want het gaat om je uitstraling.

----------


## piny

Elke vrouw heeft straie, en niet alleen vrouwen. Mijn zoon van 14 groeit zo hard dat hij het ook heeft op zijn benen. Zelf ben ik ook behoorlijk "gezegend". Volgens mij doe je er niks tegen. Het hoort bij het groeien. Als je onzeker bent over gaan zwemmen, moet je dat eens doen bij een vakantiepark. Alle vrouwen hebben wel wat, wees gewoon trots op jezelf!

----------


## nadja peters

niet meer!

----------


## bellav

hallo, ik heb zelf ook last van straie op mijn benen, borsten en buik(aan de zijkant) en ik voel me er ook erg ongemakkelijk over, want ik vind het echt niet mooi, maar ik weet niet of ik het nou moet laten, want jullie zeggen dan wel dat iedereen het heeft maar nog steeds voor mezelf is het nou ook niet echt leuk, ik vind het lelijk! en het idee dat het nooit meer weggaat maakt me ook niet echt gelukkig...

----------


## Miss_Jse

heey, ik begon sinds m'n twaalfde straie te krijgen, en nu heb ik het bijna overal op mijn onderlichaam en niet zo'n beetje ook... ik baal er echt van en t word steeds erger, want mijn lichaam vind het leuk om te ''jojo'en'' ... Ik vind dit ook erg lelijk, het heeft zich uitgebreid tot aan mn kuiten en ik dan dus ook geen rokjes meer aan... Ik dacht zoals velen tot op de dag van vandaag dat het nooit meer weg zou gaan. MAAR er is nu een product ui Amerika op de markt wat blijkbaar wel doet helpen... maar er hangt wel een lekker prijsje aan...maarja, ik denk dat het zeker het geld waard zou zijn...http://www.ecopharma.com/nl/trilasti...FQpLQwod835CjA

----------


## Samia

beste natasha, ik begrijp hoe je je voelt, ik heb het probleem ook. Ik heb het ook een beejte op me borsten en veel op me bovenbeen/billen. Is het niet zo wanneer je je huid wat strakker maakt met trainen dat het minder opvalt, omdat het dan wat meer uittrekt, en als je huid slap is, dat die straie meer opvalt? Ik moet nodig gaan trainen :Stick Out Tongue: . Als dat ene Amerikaanse product echt helpt, heb ik er wel voor over. Ik zit er ook erg mee :Frown: . Maar deels heb ik het ook meer leren accepteren!! Verder ben ik wel blij met mij lichaam, Godzijdank. Wees gewoon dankbaar met wat je hebt!

----------


## yolande78

heeft iemand dat nieuwe produkt "rejene "al geprobeert moet ook perfect zijn maar wil eerst verhalen horen voor ik het koop.....

----------


## anoniem555

heey, 
ik heb dus ook straie, door te snelle groei. ik heb t al ongeveer anderhalf jaar.
ik begon t pas te merken toen t echt paars werd, want t begon bij mij wit. als littekens al heel ver voordat ik het doorhad. nu achteraf gezien.
wat mijn vraag dus was aan vrouwen hier met ervaring.
ik heb het HEEL erg onder me borsten en bij me bovendijen, met erg bedoel ik dat als ik erover heen ga voel ik gwn een deukje.
ik wou vragen hoelang t nou dus ongeveer duurt voordat t begint met 'lichter worden'
want ze zeggen heel lang, maar daar schiet ik niks mee op.

en dan nog een belangrijke vraag, ik heb t gekregen door opeens veel bijgekomen & hormonen ( pil waar ik nu van af ben). betekent het omdat ik die straie heb gekregen dat ik een zwakke huid heb en het weer kan verwachten of verergering bij bv. zwangerschap?

alvast bedanktt.

xx

----------


## anoniem555

> beste natasha, ik begrijp hoe je je voelt, ik heb het probleem ook. Ik heb het ook een beejte op me borsten en veel op me bovenbeen/billen. Is het niet zo wanneer je je huid wat strakker maakt met trainen dat het minder opvalt, omdat het dan wat meer uittrekt, en als je huid slap is, dat die straie meer opvalt? Ik moet nodig gaan trainen. Als dat ene Amerikaanse product echt helpt, heb ik er wel voor over. Ik zit er ook erg mee. Maar deels heb ik het ook meer leren accepteren!! Verder ben ik wel blij met mij lichaam, Godzijdank. Wees gewoon dankbaar met wat je hebt!


heey yolande & mensen hier meer,
geloof me ik weet echt hoe t is. ik ben pas 14 en k voel me verschrikkelijk lelijk vergeleken andere meiden.
maar ik weet voor 100 % seker dat al die cremetjes in t algemeen maar 1 ding doen en dat is minimaal verlichten. dus amper sichtbaar.
mijn advies: of koop t helemaal niet, of zorg dat je de goedkoopste hebt. (wnt se sijn bijna allemaal t selfde, slakkenzalf, rejene, enzo maardoor)
ik weet dat t moeilijk is maaar laat je niet meesleuren.

xx

----------


## zwemster13

:Smile: 
Hoi allemaal. GOED NIEUWS, STAIES KUN JE WEL VERHELPEN. maar niet verwijderen.

Ik heb ook sinds een jaar last van straie op borsten, heupen, bovenbenen en in de knieholtes. Nu heeft mijn oudere zus mij aanbevolen om bij de DA een smeerproduct te kopen (E.line: Huidolie vitamine E), waar vitamine E in zit, wat je dagelijks op de probleemzones moet insmeren/ inmasseren. Ik heb het gekocht en het was ongeveer €12,- voor zo'n flesje van 400ml. Dus de prijs viel nog mee. 
Mijn zus heeft het een jaar geleden uitgeprobeerd op haar straie plekken, en daar waar eerst rode strepen zaten, zitten nu wit/ transparante strepen. Je kunt het eigenlijk niet meer zien, maar nog wel voelen. Dus het is wel voor het zicht te verwijderen. 
Tevens is de huid op die straie plekken naar het vele insmeren sterker/ strakker geworden. 

Ik gebruik het product sinds 2 weken, smeer 2 maal daags; 's ochtends en 's avonds. In het begin van het gebruiken van de smeerolie, zal de kleur roder worden/ veller worden. Dit omdat eerst de afvalstoffen eruit moeten, het kan een tijdje duren voordat die eruit zijn. Maar daarna zal de huid op de straie plekken, lichter en zachter van kleur worden en je zult strakker in je vel zitten. Dit is nu bij mij ook al een beetje zichtbaar aan het worden; strakkerder huid en de straies worden minder vel; jes, eindelijk.

OOk een goede extra aanbeveling is de sauna, want daarin word je bloedsomloop gestimuleerd en afvalstoffen via zweetklieren verwijderd. Je hebt immers afvalstoffen op de plekken van je straies zitten. 


IK WEET ZEKER DAT HET BIJ JOUW OOK ZAL HELPEN!!

VEEL SUCCES, groetjes mij, 

P.S. wel goed blijven smeren, en geen dag overslaan, blijven smeren tot dat het echt weg is.


Hier onder is informatie te lezen over de werking van vitamine E, en welk product ik heb genomen voor de huid.
De informatie hieronder heb ik gekopieërd van de site:
http://www.ritassalon.nl/producten%20eline.htm
---------------------------------------------------
_Vitamine E, de belangrijkste en meest effectieve huidvitamine 



Alle E.line huidverzorgingsproducten zijn samengesteld uit natuurzuivere oliën, specifieke planten- en kruidenextracten, antioxidanten, essentiële oliën, vitamine E plus zeer werkzame stoffen zoals Sheabutter, Soya, Silicea en Omega 3-6-9-vetzuren. De natuurlijke kracht van de huid wordt ondersteund en versterkt.
 
De producten van E.line bevatten de optimale hoeveelheid natuurlijke vitamine E die door de huid kan worden opgenomen. Deze meest effectieve huidvitamine voegt daar de volgende positieve eigenschappen aan toe

Vitamine E beschermt de huid als actieve antioxidant tegen agressieve factoren uit de omgeving, zoals vervuiling, schadelijke U.V. stralen en stress. Antioxidanten zijn onontbeerlijk om een fris uiterlijk en de elasticiteit van de huid te behouden en huidveroudering te weren.

Vitamine E bevordert de doorbloeding van de huid, waardoor het huidweefsel continue van zuurstof wordt voorzien. Het helpt de huidstructuur te verbeteren bij littekenweefsel en andere huidbeschadigingen.

Vitamine E stimuleert de celstofwisseling, waardoor de huid zich kan herstellen en het vochtgehalte op peil wordt gebracht. Het helpt het natuurlijke verouderingsproces te vertragen gaat rimpeltjes actief te lijf.


BODY CARE

E.line Huidolie alle huidtypen
Deze huid- en massageolie geeft een soepele, fluweelzachte huid en een intens gevoel van rust en ontspanning. Jojoba-, Amandel-, Macadamia-, Tarwekiem- en Teunisbloemolie gecombineerd met plantenextracten en vitamine E verfraaien de lichaamshuid. De huid wordt optimaal gehydrateerd en versterkt. Bovendien helpt het littekens en striae te verminderen. Zeer geschikt voor de droge, gevoelige, veeleisende huid en de zwangere buikhuid._

----------

